# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  GFI  Mail Essentials

## ghostil

Здравствуйте!
Захотел установить на Windows Server 2003 триал анти-спам программы GFI MailEssentials. Но в процессе установки система пишет, что невозможно установить программу (Error1720). Я нашёл на сайте Microsoft советы по решению этой проблемы. Но, к своему стыду, следуя пунктам по решению проблемы, не могу найти в Службах Компонентов и Default Security tab. Не могли Вы, пожалуйста, подсказать, где этот пункт находится? :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Rene-gad

> Захотел установить на Windows Server 2003 триал анти-спам программы GFI MailEssentials.


АФАИК эта программа работает только в сочетании с Microsoft Exchange Server. Есть у Вас такое?

----------


## ghostil

Нет, у меня в офисе Exchange Server нет. Просто я общался с людьми, продающими этот GFI, и они сказали, что на 2003 server тоже ставится.

*Добавлено через 21 минуту*

Вы точно уверены, что эта программа не ставится на Server2003?

----------


## Rene-gad

> Вы точно уверены, что эта программа не ставится на Server2003?


Вы меня не поняли: GFI MailEsentials является "надстойкой" к Microsoft Exchange Server или Lotus Domino Server. Одно из этих приложений нужно/можно установить на Microsoft Windows Server, чтобы ею пользоватьсяs.
Microsoft Exchange Server - это софтваре, обеспечивающее коммуникацию в LAN и  интернете с использованием Microsoft Outlook на клиентах, для Lotus Domino Server необходимы Lotus Notes на клиентах. Microsoft Exchange Server или Lotus Domino Server ставится на операционных системах *Microsoft Windows Server* как любое другое софтваре. 
Почитать можно тут: http://www.gfi.com/mes/

----------


## ghostil

Понятненько! Спасибо большое, что просветили, а то я в почтовых делах практически полный ноль!:-)Буду пытаться!

*Добавлено через 8 минут*

Но вот ни Exchange Server, ни Lotus Notes у меня нет. Как я понимаю, мне надо сначала одно софтваре из этих двух установить, да?:-)

----------


## Rene-gad

> Но вот ни Exchange Server, ни Lotus Notes у меня нет. Как я понимаю, мне надо сначала одно софтваре из этих двух установить, да?:-)


Читаем ответ вместе:



> GFI MailEsentials является "надстойкой" к Microsoft Exchange Server или Lotus Domino Server. Одно из этих приложений нужно/можно установить на Microsoft Windows Server, чтобы ею пользоватьсяs.


  :Wink:

----------


## ghostil

Ну не шмогла я, не шмогла... Туплю под конец рабочей недели

----------


## ghostil

Установил я Exchange и у меня возник вопрос. Обязательно ли наличие внешнего IP-адреса, если Exchange необходим только для приёма почты и внутресетевой рассылки?

----------

